# Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet



## Minga_Bua (18. Oktober 2010)

*Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

HI Leuts.

Ich will sehr bald meinen 42" Plasma HD-Ready TV in Rente schicken.

Mein Plan war nun der.

Ich hole mir einen 40"+ LCD full HD. Benutze diesen zum TV gucken, Bluerays, PS3.
Aber ich würde ihn manchmal auch gerne zum zocken fürn PC hernehmen.
Gibt es da geeignete Modelle?
Stelle es mir schon ganz spaßig vor wenn man da z.B. Left 4 Dead 2 zockt auf som riesen Teil 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja ein Gerät empfehlen? Einzige Idee die ich bisher hatte war der
Samsung LE40C750 101,6 cm 3D-LCD-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Weil er 3D kann.
Aber ich denke er wird fast schon zu klein sein..
Ist es denn wichtig jetzt schon auf 3D zu setzen?
Am liebsten wäre mir ein TV um die 47-50" denke ich.

Das nächste wäre der Sound. Der soll Abrgundtief böse sein 
Surround natürlich.

Für beides wäre ein Budget von etwa 1300-1400 Euro drin. Besser weniger.

Ist da was machbar?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## fuddles (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

Zum zocken ist ein Plasma aber besser. Hat nicht den Schliereneffekt wie ein LCD.


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

Gibt doch sicher auch LCD ohne Schliereneffekte?


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

dafür ist beim plasma immer noch die gefahr des einbrennens gegeben. LCD wäre der C650 von Samsung net schlecht ( hat nen höheren Inputlag wie die meisten lcd´s) oder plasma der S20 von pana oder die Pk serie von LG. Aber mit dem Sound+ Tv für den Preis wird man nicht hinkommen bei deinen Vorstellungen


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

Son TV müsste man doch schon für gute 800 Euro bekommen. + Soundset 300-400. Ich bin ja kein Soundprofi. Es sollte halt nach was klingen. Nicht son 80 Euro Set ausm Conrad z.B.


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

wie weit bist du denn vom tv weg?


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

ich hatte immer gehört beim plasma hat man eher schlieren, dafür bessere farben/kontrast.. jedenfalls, bei meinem 200hz led hab ich keine schlieren.


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

Entfernung vom TV variiert. 2-4 Meter etwa

Meistens wohl 3 Meter.

Ein LED könnte mir natürlich auch gefallen. Aber der Preis....


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

ich seh das immer so: der durchschnittsmensch wie du und ich sitzen im schnitt locker 3h vorm tv, bei der herr der ringe triologie sogar das 3 fache.. wieso sollte man bei etwas sparen was man wirklich am meisten braucht? fängt beim klo an, nix ist besser beim sche... als ein warmer bequemer ort und hört vor der glotze auf.. wenn ich meine augen stunden darauf richte soll die quali auch reinhauen, notfalls spar ich eben dafür. meiner zb hat 2k€ gekostet, aber wars mit wert.


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

Okay sagen wir mal für den TV kann ich 1.100 Euro locker machen.

Konkrete Vorschläge? Die dem entsprechen was er haben muss?​


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

für das geld müßtest du einen samsung ue6000 46" led bekommen..
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-UE46C6...SONA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1287399096&sr=8-3

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-UE46C6...NRXC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287399096&sr=8-1

^^wobei ich den oberen nehmen würde, bissle teurer ist der aber.


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

siehst ich würde zb nicht den C6000 nehmen da er stark mit clouding und taschenlampen zu kämpfen haben muss, p/l wäre da eben der C650 interessant, wenn 3D dann der C750. Ich würde aufjedenfall min 46" nehmen. LCD=LED haben die Satteren Farben und normal das schärfere Bild, deshalb wirkt es für manche unnatürlich (Geschmackssache) Plasma haben auch einen geringeren Input Lag ( Ausnahmen gibts immer ma )

Ich bin zz auch am schauen und hab nen ähnliches Profil. Teurer ist außerdem net immer besser zb wenn man Features kauft die man eig nicht braucht wie 3D oder Sat-tuner ...


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

das mit dem clouding ist übertrieben.


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

dann schau ma ins hifi-forum. da gibts viele Meinungen dazu


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

ich hab den 8090 46", der soll angeblich auch clouding haben. jedenfalls, im normalen bild ist da nix.


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

wir haben auch 8090 daheim im wohnzimmer, jedoch wird LED gehyped, nur LED mit Local Dimming haben wirklich nen großen vorteil gegenüber LCD. Und wegen geringeren Stromverbrauch, den hat man zwar dafür Zahlt man ein vielfaches davon bei der Anschaffung mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*



p00nage schrieb:


> dann schau ma ins hifi-forum. da gibts viele Meinungen dazu


 
Da melden sich halt auch viele "freaks", die nur drauf lauern, irgendwas negatives zu finden 


Wenn es so aussieht: http://myhdtvchoice.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/clouding1.jpg  bei normaler Helligkeit und Kontrast, isses natürlich nicht o.k.


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

ja das ist schon klar, aber warum sollte man dann nicht den c650 als LCD nehmen der kämpft nicht ganz so sehr mit den Problemen und ist günstiger und Bildqualität ist auch top.


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

mein gott, die haben keine probleme.. was sich einige immer anstellen.. ich seh bei mir keine flecken.


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

War gerade im Staurn und habe mir den Samsung PS 50 C 551 G2W angesehen.
Der scheint richtig gut zu sein. Ist halt doch ein Plasma.

Aber ich finde keine genaueren Informationen.

Was meint ihr?

Kostet 899,- euro


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

plasmas sind immer billiger, verbrauchen halt mehr und viele sprechen über die gefahr des einbrennens. ka ob das mit dem einbrennen heute noch ist, ich bleib bei led. ein freund hat den 6000er 46" led und ist auch zufrieden.


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

wenn du kein flächenflimmern siehst ( sehen nur ganz wenige) dann wäre auch der panasonic TX-P46S20E oder die LG PK serie was. Wie ist es von der helligkeit in deinem Zimmer?


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

Der Verkäufer meinte das bild müsste schon 5-6 Stunden still stehen damit sich etwas einbrennt. Und selbs twenn sowas passieren sollte meinte er das geht nach einigen Stunden bewegten Bildern wieder weg..

Der hat halt 50 Zoll Full HD sieht richtig gut aus. USB usw.
899 Euro isn Bombenpreis eigentlich.

Sofern es keine negativen Punkte gibt die ich nicht kenne. Google spuckt auch nix aus. Samsung.de kennt das Gerät auch nicht ?...


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

da hat der verkäufer unrecht. eingebrannt ist eingebrannt. was wieder weg geht ist nachleuchten


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

saturn und mediamarkt haben ab und zu eigene geräte, sowas wie sondergeräte die nur für mm gebaut wurden. der basiert dann auch einen der ähnlich heiß.


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

Hmm... Genau darum wollte ich selbst erst nachforschen was der Tv kann und was nicht. Und eventuelle Tests finden.

Ich meine wenn ich TV schaue, DVD, Blueray, Oder PC zocke. Da bewegen sich die bilder ja meistens.

Und gab es nicht eine Funktion die die Pixel verschiebt damit nichts einbrennt oder sowas?

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch mehr Glück mit google?
Ich finde irgendwie garnichts über diesen TV :/


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

mal angenommen du spielst 6h einen egoshooter, wo immer an der gleichen stelle der lebensenergie balken eingeblendet wird.. dann schaust du schlag den raab, und siehe da, der kandidat hat auch ne lebensenergie.

wie gesagt, ich würde den led nehmen den ich dir als erstes vorschlug.


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

WICHTIG: Unterschiede/Ausstattung der LG PK Reihe 250/350/550/750/760/950, LG - HIFI-FORUM die serie könntest du dir auch ma anschauen wird P/L auch sehr hoch gehandelt. Naja beim Zocken sind schon oft anzeigen statisch


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*



Sash schrieb:


> mal angenommen du spielst 6h einen egoshooter, wo immer an der gleichen stelle der lebensenergie balken eingeblendet wird.. dann schaust du schlag den raab, und siehe da, der kandidat hat auch ne lebensenergie.
> 
> wie gesagt, ich würde den led nehmen den ich dir als erstes vorschlug.



warum den Led und nicht nen LCD?


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

weil led immer mehr farben haben und einen besseren kontrast, besseren schwarzwert. und spart strom.


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*



Sash schrieb:


> und spart strom.



des ist reines Marketing, man spart im Jahr vllt 20€ Strom mit nem LED gegenüber aktuellen Plasma/LCD dafür sind die anschaffungskosten paar 100€ mehr. LED ist Teurer, hat mehr Probleme mit Ausleuchtung und zb der C650 hat auch einen sehr guten Schwarzwert obwohl es ein LCD ist. einziger vorteil von Leds ist mmn die geringe gehäusetiefe, zumindest solang man sich noch in der 1000€ Region befindet.


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

tja ich kenn mehrere die led haben, und keiner von denen hat probleme mit der ausleuchtung. aber du weißt es natürlich besser. lcd war gestern, led heute.


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

jo und wegen deinem besseren Schwarzwert, "Der C650 hat einen besseren Schwarzwert (0,03 cd/m²) als die C-Serie LED-LCDs (0,06 cd/m²)" 

Ich versuche Objektiv zu beraten, was bringts jmd das gleiche aufzuplaudern was man selbst hat obwohl der Suchende was anderes will?


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

Ihr macht mich echt unsicher 

Vergleichbare Größen als LED oder LCD sind einfach weit teurer als der Plasma.


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

jo plasma ist billig.. letzendlich mußt du das wissen.


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*



nichtsoschlau schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich echt unsicher
> 
> Vergleichbare Größen als LED oder LCD sind einfach weit teurer als der Plasma.



ja vom Preis kann man sagen Plasma<LCD<LED(edge)<LED (full)< LED (local diming)

wie Hell ist es denn in deinem Zimmer wenn du schaust?


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

Meistens abgedunkelt.

Könntet ihr mir denn einen passenden LCD empfehlen? Ein wenig mehr als der Plasma dürfte er kosten. Aber nicht viel.
Die die ich bei Saturn gesehen habe waren alle gleich 400 Euro teurer..


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

wie gesagt ein sehr guter günstiger LCD ist der Samsung c650, oder wenns nen zocker Tv wird hat der C530 einen geringeren Inputlag. Gute Zocker TV´s findest du hier http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=116&thread=33625 Warum bist jetzt von plasma abgekommen ? gerade wenns nicht hell ist sind Plasma nicht schlecht  ich sehe leider das flächenflimmern....


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

Abgekommen bin ich nicht. Ich würde mir lediglich andere Angebote einsehen.

Aber ich will vielleicht schon mal einige Stunden an ner Konsole zocken. Da möchte ich mir wirklich nicht dauernd Gedanken machen müssen ob sich meine Lebensenergieleiste da einbrennt oder nicht :/


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

Meinst du den hier?

Samsung LE46C530 116,8 cm LCD-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Der ist zwar etwas kleiner aber vom Preis her sehr attraktiv.

EDIT  oh 50Hz nur...


----------



## p00nage (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

jo hat nur 50Hz. Les dir am besten ma im Hififorum den Zocker tv thread durch


----------



## Minga_Bua (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche TV+Sound für PC geeignet*

Okay also wird wohl doch der Plasma. Der hat mich vom bild einfach überzeugt 

Werd ich eben bisschen aufpassen wenn ich mal ne Konsole anschließe.

Sollte ja reichen wenn man ab und an ne Minute ins Menü geht womit sich Lebensbalken und ähnliches ändern oder?


----------

